# USB Mouserate Switcher & SP3?



## TechnicalFreak (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi

I have SP3 on my XP, and I have this program called "*Windows XP/2k3 USB Mouserate Switcher*".

The problem I have is that whenever I launch the program, it gives me this error:
_ERROR: Could not find a valid sequence!
       Please use Windows' original "usbport.sys"!_.

I have spent this morning trying to find the answer... but I've seem to have failed. I can't get a simple answer from any other site.

Is there someone who know's a workaround to solve this problem? Please PM me or post here.


Thankful for any advice given.


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 6, 2008)

From what I understand they have "given up" on this idea due to diff code needed for each OS..and many companies have included 'DPI auto-switching" with mouse software.


----------



## brasso (May 13, 2008)

Easiest way to fix this would be to download a new usbport.sys file thats not been touched (Edited) and replace it in here C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers 

http://www.mediafire.com/?2ryw1zhnudz

and all should be good


----------

